# Yuxin 6x6 spring mod



## ICantSolveA3x3 (Jun 21, 2016)

So lets discuss an issue with the yuxin 6x6. The outer layers are a little sluggish so my friend tried some spring mods. The dayan spring mod discussed was supposably supposed to help but the springs were hard to fit into centre pieces. However the yuxin 5x5 springs in the 6x6 made it amazing according to him.

TL;DR Put yuxin 5x5 springs into Yuxin 6x6

I take no credit for this information


----------

